# Traitor's Prize out 28 July



## thaddeus6th (Jul 14, 2017)

Traitor's Prize, the sequel to Kingdom Asunder, comes out on 28 July. For the pre-order period and first week of release it's discounted to $2.99.

Even better, if you don't already have Kingdom Asunder that's discounted to $0.99 until 28 July.

The story follows immediately on from the events of the first book, as internal divisions threaten the rival Houses of Penmere and Esden almost as much as external threats. Bloodletting and betrayal, subtle schemes and brothers-in-arms abound. Battles rage and cities are besieged, but a knife in the back can be worth a thousand swords.

[Being deliberately vague to avoid anything remotely resembling a spoiler in case of any potential KA buyers].







As you can see, I went with maximum subtlety for the cover.

Amazon UK - Traitor's Prize (The Bloody Crown Trilogy Book 2) eBook: Thaddeus White: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store

Amazon US - Amazon.com: Traitor's Prize (The Bloody Crown Trilogy Book 2) eBook: Thaddeus White: Kindle Store

Smashwords - Traitor's Prize (The Bloody Crown Trilogy Volume Two), an Ebook by Thaddeus White

Kobo - Traitor's Prize (The Bloody Crown Trilogy Volume Two) eBook by Thaddeus White - Rakuten Kobo

Barnes and Noble - Traitor's Prize (The Bloody Crown Trilogy Volume Two)

I have put out a few feelers for early reviews, and if you're interested in an ARC (or a KA review copy) just give me a bell.

Thaddeus


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 14, 2017)

Fabulous cover!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 22, 2017)

Just under a week to go, and a minor change. Release date etc is all the same, but I've extended the discount period (for both books) to 5 August, as there's a promotion happening that day and refusing to add a day and missing out seemed a bit daft.


----------



## HareBrain (Jul 22, 2017)

Having been impressed with Tiger/Phoenix, and needing something to Kindle on the train tomorrow, I've gone for KA, so might well be in the market for this before the offer period is up. Good luck with it!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 22, 2017)

Thanks, hope you enjoy it


----------



## Nick B (Jul 22, 2017)

Yeah, I picked up Kingdom Asunder while it was 99p, fancy a bit of fantasy for a change-up. It's next in the list. Because its my tbr and I said so.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 28, 2017)

Out today 

Buy it while it's hot (and discounted).


----------



## Droflet (Aug 6, 2017)

Best of luck with it, Thad.


----------

